# Lamin Sanneh - african theologian, about translatability of the Gospel



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2009)

Whose Religion is Christianity?: The ... - Google Book Search

A thought-provoking writer that I like.


A review of his book, Whose Religion is Christianity: The Gospel Beyond the West" : http://www.kendallharmon.net/t19/index.php/t19/article/12458/


Two main theses:

(1) The end of colonialism and any affiliation with state powers led to the explosion of Christianity in Africa (he acknowledges that there is wildfire amongst the holy flames of zeal too),

(2) Bible translation into indigenous languages so that local cultures may own the Bible for themselves and even theologize on their own, instead of importing their theology from us has also led to an explosion of Christianity.

Wanna be challenged? Read Lamin Sanneh.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Whose Religion is Christianity?: The ... - Google Book Search
> 
> A thought-provoking writer that I like.
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but #2 is potentially truly disturbing... by what guidelines is there deemed to be "an explosion of Christianity"? There has certainly been an explosion of sorts in many places in the world. In South America there has been an explosion, but much of the exploding when "theology isn't exported" has produced syncretistic pseudo-Christian cults where animism and folk religion is mixed with Biblical truths to produce false religion. Is Africa pure of this sort of thing? Why should we who believe that the Westminster Standards promote the best expression, the closest representation of Biblical truth refrain from passing on those standards to people in the bush? Why is it reasonable to argue that we should simply pass on the gospel to pagan peoples and let them haggle out the details without "exporting our theology to them"?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2009)

In all explosions of Christianity there has been good and bad....take the Great Awakenings in America.

But without the Bible in the local language, the people do not "own" their religion - it is merely an import.


----------



## tellville (Jan 1, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Whose Religion is Christianity?: The ... - Google Book Search
> 
> A thought-provoking writer that I like.
> 
> ...



I just read this book. I enjoyed it. I also know Mark Noll  

Sanneh has an excellent defence against the Western guilt complex of the crusades and other atrocities by western Christian missionaries in his book "Translating the Message".


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2009)

That book is next... 

yes, it is refreshing to hear an African congratulate Western missionaries for the blessings that they have given to Africa even while giving slight critiques along the way.


----------

